

Ask HN: Any London startups recruiting grads for the summer? - reubenyeah

Hi,
I'm a CS student who graduates in July, so I'm wondering if any startups are recruiting for then?
My main skill set is Java, with some experience in Haskell, Ruby, C++ and PHP.
Thanks.
======
jgrahamc
Drop me an email. I can't promise anything at this stage but we may be.

------
JacobAldridge
I can't offer specific help, but I suggest adding details into your HN
profile, including your main skill set and email address.

